# Equipment List



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sony Bravia 55" 3D LCD KDL-55HX800 display
Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver
TWC Samsung HD DVR
Onkyo DV-CP 706 DVD changer
PS3 slim
Klipsch RF-82 II's front L/R
Klipsch RF-62 II center
Klipsch RS-42 II's surround
Klipsch RW-12D sub


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice setup I bet it gets loud!
Did you bi-amp your fronts?
If I'm not mistaken that Onkyo can drive a second zone off speakers 6-7 or you can set the fronts to bi-amp, remove the jumpers on your towers and really make them sing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> Nice setup I bet it gets loud!
> Did you bi-amp your fronts?
> If I'm not mistaken that Onkyo can drive a second zone off speakers 6-7 or you can set the fronts to bi-amp, remove the jumpers on your towers and really make them sing.


No I actually don't have them bi-amped. I've read it doesn't make much of a difference. Maybe I should give it a shot. It does get pretty loud according to my wife


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

92dB speakers from one powerful amp. Yes those suckers get loud and since they are horns you also get sound that travels much further. Yes you will get more power out of the fronts doing this, just not double the power. It's a good little afternoon project.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> 92dB speakers from one powerful amp. Yes those suckers get loud and since they are horns you also get sound that travels much further. Yes you will get more power out of the fronts doing this, just not double the power. It's a good little afternoon project.


You've talked me into it. I'll make it my next project thanks


----------

